# Irish Wolfhound Breeders



## Mommyzirra (May 18, 2012)

Would like to start out by saying that I hope it's ok to post this in here...I don't think Irish Wolfhounds are big in our area as hunting dogs, but I am interested in getting one and just thought I'd ask if any of y'all knew of any reputable breeders in the state of GA or a good way to find a breeder. I normally am for adoption, but have wanted an IW for some time and have found it difficult to find any in rescue.


----------



## Curlydog (May 18, 2012)

Contact the Atlanta Kennel Club, they will have some breeders for you.


----------



## Mommyzirra (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, I will try that


----------



## redman2006 (May 19, 2012)

http://www.iwrescue.com/

Try this if you are interested in adoption.  I have no idea what they have right now.


----------



## Mommyzirra (May 19, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> http://www.iwrescue.com/
> 
> Try this if you are interested in adoption.  I have no idea what they have right now.



I will try there, too. Thanks!


----------



## redman2006 (May 19, 2012)

You are welcome.  This is one breed you do not want to skimp on if you buy one.  It will cost you far more in vet bills than the difference in purchase price if you skimp, not to mention the heartache.

Good luck


----------



## Mommyzirra (May 19, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean. I see it all too often, not with this particular breed, but with many others.


----------



## Jay Bee (May 22, 2012)

Jackie Carswell in Blackshear Ga. is a well known wolfhound breeder. You will not be able to touch a pup for less then $1000. from any breeder. I have had 4 of them over the years, lovely dogs but are not long lived. Mine were not much as far as hunting went but know one would open my gate


----------



## Jay Bee (May 22, 2012)

If these photos came threw there of one of my WHs.


----------



## Mommyzirra (May 22, 2012)

Jay Bee said:


> Jackie Carswell in Blackshear Ga. is a well known wolfhound breeder. You will not be able to touch a pup for less then $1000. from any breeder. I have had 4 of them over the years, lovely dogs but are not long lived. Mine were not much as far as hunting went but know one would open my gate



I think she is the person I emailed over the weekend, but haven't heard anything back. I got her name from the IW club page. I don't know if you have a better way of contacting her or if maybe I had the wrong email address. I've done my research on the cost & am prepared for that. I work at an animal hospital & we have had a few IW come in over the years. I know their lifespan is much shorter than most dogs, but having taken care of them over the years, I have just fallen in love with this breed. I'm not wanting one right now, but wanted to do my homework on any breeders in our area so that when I do get one, I know it is from a reputable person & not a "backyard breeder." And I'm not wanting one for hunting, but as a member of the family. I just wasn't sure how many folks on here would have any info on this breed, since they really aren't used for hunting around here. And thanks for the pics...loved the one in the sunflowers! Can't wait to get me one, one of these days!


----------



## Jay Bee (May 23, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------

